# Puppy keeps biting my son



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

Hi, i have a 5 month old girl and she keeps biting one of my kids legs, she does not do it with the other 2 just the one in the middle, we put her in time out in her crate, give her her chew toys nad bones and she gets them for a while but then she gets bored and just for no reason she goes and bites his legs. he feeds her he walks with her holding the leash, gives her treats and works with her. but every one in a while she just bites him, she is growing and her bites getting stronger. Help!!
i must say that she is a sweetheart to all the family and she behave really well with strangers and other dogs in the neighbohood and she get long walks and jogs alt lease 4 times a day.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

How old is your son? How old are the others?

Where does puppy bite? Front/back, upper/lower legs?

Does pup approach from behind? Is your son sitting? Need more info.

What does your son do when puppy bites? What do the rest of you do?

Where does pup sleep? Is pup alone all day? Need more info.

At 5 months old, it may indeed be a respect issue with puppy. Nothing extraordinary, but pup is trying to have a say in the pecking order and this is a way to subtly do it. The good news is that early intervention here by all of you will be in your favor (and pup's too!).


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

I noticed that our puppy nips our kids or me when he wants to play. It is getting better, but there are days when he still does it.

If he is taking care of her, it may also be that the puppy needs to go out or is thirsty or hungry. Check her water bowl, try giving her a bit more each meal.

Anyway she needs to learn to never do that.


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

She always has water and we feed her really well, I mentioned that she is always out on walks. I need more adivice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ranger would get mouthy with the kids and sometimes us as well. We just kept redirecting him immediately with one of his toys. He was persistent for a while, but for the last few months no biting, he is almost 10 months now. Try to keep their interaction supervised and stay consistent with the redirection and she'll get it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like play to me. A bored puppy doing what bored puppies do until they are TAUGHT to do something different (like grab a tug toy and THEN we play, or grab a ball and THEN we play).

My bored puppies know that the 100% way to get an immediate reaction from me is to bite me. Smart puppy! 

So what I know is that BEFORE my puppy gets bored, I need to be PROactive and teach them to use toys (not my body) when they want to play with me. 

I also know that if I can take them to some place for hours of OFF leash play and activity with other dogs (puppy classes? friends friendly dogs? hiking) then they come home and CRASH rather than start to bite me.

If I am too busy to monitor and step in to prevent the bites, then this is just another use for the crate to manage the situation until I'm back in the game and able to teach.

EXERCISE and puppy classes plus off-leash activities are key.


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

Myah's Mom said:


> How old is your son? How old are the others?
> 
> Where does puppy bite? Front/back, upper/lower legs?
> 
> ...


Hi,
My son is 10, the others are 13 and a 4 year old, the youngest one has no problem, he plays with her all the time he can lay on her belly, hug her and she doesn't try to bite him but whith the 10 year old is different, she bites his ankles and feet, while he is sitting or walking past her but I not all the time, he moves his legs and grab her by her collar and tells her no, but sometimes he lets go and she does it again.
I also tell her no right away and put her in her crate for a few minutes, the whole family pays attention to this, my wife and my oldest which she doesn't have a problem with the dog either.
The puppy sleeps in the living room and she is never alone in the house. She goes everywhere we go.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

maizena said:


> Hi,
> My son is 10, the others are 13 and a 4 year old, the youngest one has no problem, he plays with her all the time he can lay on her belly, hug her and she doesn't try to bite him but whith the 10 year old is different, she bites his ankles and feet, while he is sitting or walking past her but I not all the time, he moves his legs and grab her by her collar and tells her no, but sometimes he lets go and she does it again.
> I also tell her no right away and put her in her crate for a few minutes, the whole family pays attention to this, my wife and my oldest which she doesn't have a problem with the dog either.
> The puppy sleeps in the living room and she is never alone in the house. She goes everywhere we go.
> ...


She gets plenty of exercise and walks, not off leash yet. She tends to run away.
Yes puppy classes and lots of neighborhood dogs and people so socialize with. Get to exited when she sees another dog, must people try to get their dog away since pixie is a shepherd and most people have the wrong perception about the breed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, our puppy used to go for our 12 year old son as well. Having him do training exercises with the puppy has helped. And he also taught the puppy the 'off' command. And redirects with a toy. This has helped a lot. And when he occasionally nips my son nowadays, I know he just needs a timeout and rest.

I am the one who mostly feeds and takes care of our puppy, so whenever he needed something he used to nip me. 

But I also think that your puppy is just trying to get your son's attention. Maybe she wants to play. And play is different from exercise. If you see puppies playing with each other you will know.


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

Apple vinegar on the child's legs , one bite and she won't be going back for more. My pup did the same but grew out of it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter_0203 (May 5, 2016)

My Shepard mix puppy does the same to my 11 year old boy. She is really good with my 10 yr daughter, who is a little scared of my puppy still. My son laughs and enjoys the puppy when she nips him but I keep reinforcing that as she grows up the bites will be stronger. I have tried to distract her by calling her, giving her 3 different chew toys, sometimes even singing but after a while she goes back to him again. I'll surely try the Apple Cider Vinegar and check if she is responding. Thanks!


----------

